# the dog found this in the backyard



## Senator358 (Apr 29, 2013)

Can someone help identify? I managed to get the dog away before he ate it. Sorry for the poor quality pics but better safe than sorry...


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 29, 2013)

Some of the other members will be able to give you a better ID, but without a location and only going off that photo I'd say Golden crowned snake.


----------



## Senator358 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry, location is Newcastle NSW and it was just before at 11pm so I'm guessing nocturnal.


----------



## Senator358 (Apr 30, 2013)

After looking at images on the net it seems it is a golden crowned snake. Especially considering the movements it was making. Rearing up and flattening it's neck and it would not actually strike open mouthed at the hook.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah yep, in the first photo you put up I wasn't sure if the head/neck markings were just reflection of flash from the camera. The other pics are much better, golden crowned forsure.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 30, 2013)

Golden Crowned Snake (Cacophis squamulosus.)


----------



## Senator358 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks. Might just put him back in the garden then.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Agreed. Those head markings are unique to that species and the ventrals are pretty much definitive also. They do put on a nice little bluff show don't they? Gorgeous little snakes and not too dangerous.


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 30, 2013)

If the dog managed to hurt it at all you should take it to a vet or wildlife carer. Good on you for not killing it


----------

